# My monsters - mono peacock bass



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Updates on my monsters. My 210 gal tank was set up last Friday and everybody is doing extremely well. I have the following inhabitants :
3 mono peacock bass from BEN (7")
4 red hook silver dollar from TONY(previously from JUICE) (8")
2 silver aros from MIKE (16")
1 7" common pleco

This morning when I turned on the light preparing to start feeding, one of the 7" bass was ramming into the pleco at the bottom and the pleco escaped into the woods. These bass are extremely fearless + aggressive. Before my 210 gal set up, they were in my 108 gal. I had 2 8" BGF fish in there and they were hunted by all 3 bass day & night for one week, and finally I removed the 2 BGK. I will remove my pleco later today.

Still pondering for a strong bottom dweller or dwellers to complete this monster tank. Any solid suggestions ??????


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a big royal pleco


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a big shovel nose or redtail cat...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i like charles suggestion...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A big Royal would do it. Or the L152. One with heavy armour. But you still need a big piece of wood/caves for them to hide.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Get some snakeheads to control the PbA$$ attitude. Get those emperor snakeheads from Ben.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Go for it*



charles said:


> a big royal pleco


Big Blue Eye Panaque


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm probably going to be selling my 8 Red Hook Silver Dollars soon. A school of 12 Red Hooks would look really impressive in your big tank  
pm me if you're interested.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

just talked to Peter
He said he has enough Red hook


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> just talked to Peter
> He said he has enough Red hook


thanks Zenin


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter has problem gettin' back on BCA


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Big Blue Eye Panaque


17" Scarlet (L25) would be better than the Blue Eye even.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> just talked to Peter
> He said he has enough Red hook


LOL ninez LOL i was wondering where i saw that avatar before...


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ lol, maybe i'm misinterpreting what you are saying but Ninez is Zenin not Peter


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thank you for all your valuable + genuine inputs*

I guess I behave today and the "Power" lets me speak softly in the forum.

I really like to kick the bass' butts once in a while and I agree the emperor snakeheads will do the jobs, except I am not feeding life foods. Everybody is now trained on pellets, flakes or shrimp shells. The ones Ben's friend are selling only eat life food.

A fancy large pleco is also my preference but who has large pleco at 8 to 10inches ??????? Not common pleco !!!!!!

So who wants to unload a large niger cat ??????

THanks again for everybody's solid inputs !!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure Charles can bring in a large Royal for you.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm sure Charles can bring in a large Royal for you.


Thanks Gary !!!! But I need something NOW !!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

large royal is going to behere APRIL/28


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...I'm sure you can wait one week Peter. Those large Royals are crazy. If you get one, I'm coming over as soon as I get back from my business trip!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

We need to see some pics of your awesome tank Peter!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

L!$A said:


> We need to see some pics of your awesome tank Peter!!


Haha, it was on the "old" site. Fingers crossed that we get the data back!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> large royal is going to behere APRIL/28


GOOD NEWS !!!!

So How big will he be and what will be the DAMAGE($$$$) ?????

Hi Lisa, as soon as the site is back to normal, I will post some pictures. For now I am only allowed to talk here, not even private pm.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> I guess I behave today and the "Power" lets me speak softly in the forum.
> 
> I really like to kick the bass' butts once in a while and I agree the emperor snakeheads will do the jobs, except I am not feeding life foods. Everybody is now trained on pellets, flakes or shrimp shells. The ones Ben's friend are selling only eat life food.


Emperor snakehead or any other snakehead are easily train to eat pellets. Snakeheads are opportunistic feeder, so any food being offer good news to them. Mine are eating floating aro stick. Once they get the taste of it, they will keep begging for more till the belly is fat and round. Then 2 hours later they get hungry again. You can also try cut up prawn or shrimps. Once they get to 10" you can slow down on the food. They will hit 15" in no time. My biggest emperor grew from 2" to 18" in 5 months. Now it's 26" and 2 years old.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Emperor snakehead or any other snakehead are easily train to eat pellets. Snakeheads are opportunistic feeder, so any food being offer good news to them. Mine are eating floating aro stick. Once they get the taste of it, they will keep begging for more till the belly is fat and round. Then 2 hours later they get hungry again. You can also try cut up prawn or shrimps. Once they get to 10" you can slow down on the food. They will hit 15" in no time. My biggest emperor grew from 2" to 18" in 5 months. Now it's 26" and 2 years old.


Very good info !!!!!

It is worth for me to consider. Many thanks again. So how many should I get ?????


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Very good info !!!!!
> 
> It is worth for me to consider. Many thanks again. So how many should I get ?????


If you can get all 5 it would be better as they do well in groups. I have 7 small blue spec empeors right now. 3 or less and they will pick on the weakest one. Keep 1 or 2 and it will hide most of the time but will get comfortable in the long run or when it grows to 10"+.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> If you can get all 5 it would be better as they do well in groups. I have 7 small blue spec empeors right now. 3 or less and they will pick on the weakest one. Keep 1 or 2 and it will hide most of the time but will get comfortable in the long run or when it grows to 10"+.


Sounds excellent !!!!

Just not sure if the tank space allows for 5 ?????


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tank looking good peter, you need to have room for them to grow too as your monster they all grow pretty fast.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> tank looking good peter, you need to have room for them to grow too as your monster they all grow pretty fast.


Hi, David, I totally agree with you. Presently, I am very comfortable with 2 aros, 6 red hooks, 3 p. bass. When they grow, the tank will look very tight.
Some bottom dwellers will not affect the tank space otherwise there will be a big riot !!!!!

Looks like a 400 gal tank is O.K.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Hi, David, I totally agree with you. Presently, I am very comfortable with 2 aros, 6 red hooks, 3 p. bass. When they grow, the tank will look very tight.
> Some bottom dwellers will not affect the tank space otherwise there will be a big riot !!!!!
> 
> Looks like a 400 gal tank is O.K.


I know what you mean and I don't want my tank to have empty space anywhere. Bottom dwellers is good but you have river rock and most bottom dweller like pleco needs wood, and wood will take up your tank space, so I think if you can have stingray and fine sand on the bottom.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Sounds excellent !!!!
> 
> Just not sure if the tank space allows for 5 ?????


All 5 should be ok in a 400g as they can have plenty of room in that tank. Also they love floating plants or those plants that are very long. Even a 250g would be good too.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass looks GREAT peter!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 your bass look very nice!! Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> +1 your bass look very nice!! Thanks for posting pictures


Many thanks for your bass, Ben & Lisa !!!!

Eventhough they are aggressive, I still like them especially when they show off their hunting skills with sharp mouth & speed. I have seen them went after
my 2 BGK & pleco. FAST & ACCURATE !!!!!

I like bichirs if they can be trained to eat pellets.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah they are very aggressive!! They also tried to eat our tire track eel, they really like the wiggly bodies  !!


----------

